
Show HN: Chrome extension to check your history for Cloudflare sites - avinassh
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/history-bleed/jpkhbecnecbmngclppiklcjjddhehdce
======
avinassh
This is my first Chrome Extension and also first Javascript project. I haven't
done anything major with Javascript earlier.

The code is open source and I really appreciate if you have any feedback
regarding code or functionality. If you have a feature request, then do open a
PR.

Github link - [https://github.com/avinassh/history-
bleed](https://github.com/avinassh/history-bleed)

